# Schutzausrüstung die gut passt?!



## Triala (8. April 2008)

hi leute hab da mal nen neuen thread wegen der schutzkleidung begonnen!
hab leider nix passendes gefunden denn dh/fr benutzen wenn schon andere kategorien safetyjacket, "massivere" helem o.ä.

jz zu meinem eigentlichen thema: womit fährt ihr gerne(protektoren) welche last ihr lieber weg, und was sind richtig gut passende teile(rücken, ellbogen?, knie-/schienbeinschoner, handschuhe, helme(fullface/halbschale)

hoff es interessiert euch wär echt auf eure meinungen/empfehlungen gespannt

gruß manuel


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. April 2008)

Handschuhe  teils gegen Blasen, teils gegen abrutschen, teils gegen "verschwitzte Griffe"
Helm : jeder der ohne fährt ist selber schuld
Schienbeinschützer: Ok...braucht man nicht unbedingt - es gibt hier aber  schöne Bilder wo VP Pedale das Schienbein getunt haben:kotz: 

alles weitere "braucht man finde ich nich".

PS: auch beim Schachspielen kann dir das Stuhlbein abbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triala (8. April 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> PS: auch beim Schachspielen kann dir das Stuhlbein abbrechen


^^ naja hilft da nich so ein sexy protektorenhöschen 
aba eins muss ich sagen wenn ich anfang zum hupfen nehm ich ma in protektor fürn rücken auch=) 
man glaubt ned wieviel der wirklich wirkt sprech aus erfahrung: bei 50 kmh auf den buckel glet^^, beim DH-Skateboarden und der war nur softprotektor.
da will ich gar ned wissen wenn ich auf ne kante krach


----------



## ravyGER (8. April 2008)

also ich fahr mit handschuhen schienbein/knieschonern  und nem klenem rückenprotektor der den unteren rücken schützt. und um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen ;nein ich bin in meiner bewegung nicht eingechränkt!!!


----------



## Triala (8. April 2008)

und welche schienbeinschoner "fährst" du wenn ich fragen darf such nehmlich noch verzweifelt ^^
sind die dainese teile gut oder tsg besser??

aja und noch ne frage warum fahren eigentlich alle?! ohne fullface-helm ich hab da vids gsehn da würds mit ffh besser ausschaun.
sagt mal eure meinungen dazu


----------



## ravyGER (8. April 2008)

bist du schon mal länger als ne halbe stunde mit fullface gefahren , dann weißte warum . dainese ist schon gut aber das sind alles hartschalen schoner , ich fahr race face schoner , die sind sehr leicht , weich und bieten super bewegungsraum


----------



## ravyGER (8. April 2008)

muss mal sehen was das genau für welche sind , da rf auch solche harten macht


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. April 2008)

weil es total ******* aussieht, zu schwer is, zu warm is, zu unbequem is und schlechte umsicht bringt


----------



## ravyGER (8. April 2008)

da hatt er recht , wenn man nur bergrunter heizt geht das , aber sonst lass bleiben ^^


----------



## Schevron (9. April 2008)

Also Helm is klar, Handschuhe auch pflicht.

Schienbeinschoner: immer wenn ich denk, ich könnte sie ja mal weglassen passiert was, was mich eines besseren belehrt.
Empfehlen kann ich uneingeschränkt die RB. Leicht, passen gut, schützen gut, sehen gut aus, sind günstig und gut zu beschaffen (Jan)

Knieschoner. Mein rechtes Knie sagt ja. Ich hab aber keine lust drauf.
Rückenprotektor: hm, wäre vielleicht gut um den kopf besser ausblenden zu können. (Thema: Kackstift - ich weiß einfach zu gut was passieren kann)


----------

